# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Check Point: Android-вредонос «Gooligan» крадет токены аутентификации

## olejah

Исследователи Check Point Software Technologies предупреждают, что вредоносная программа для Android «Gooligan» крадет токены аутентификации, чтобы скомпрометировать более миллиона учетных записей пользователей Google.

Gooligan получил свое имя от исследователей в области безопасности, он атакует устройства под управлением Android 4 и 5, которые составляют почти 74 процента Android-устройств, использующихся в настоящее время.

По словам Check Point, вредонос способен украсть токены аутентификации, хранящиеся на устройствах, которые могут быть использованы для доступа к конфиденциальным данным Gmail, Google Photos, Google Docs и других сервисов.

Группа исследователей Check Point впервые обнаружила код Gooligan в прошлом году во вредоносном приложении под названием SnapPea. Однако в августе 2016 они наткнулись на новый вариант вредоноса, который заражает 13 000 Android-устройств в день. Примерно 57% зараженных устройств расположены в Азии и около девяти процентов в Европе.

«Заражение устройства происходит, когда пользователь загружает и устанавливает приложение, содержащее код Gooligan, либо при нажатии на вредоносную ссылку в фишинговом письме» - объясняют Check Point в своем блоге.

После того, как вредонос получил контроль над устройством, он начинает устанавливать до 30 000 приложений ежедневно, накручивая им рейтинг от имени жертвы.

«Если ваша учетная запись была скомпрометирована, то потребуется чистая установка операционной системы. На самом деле, это довольно сложный процесс» - говорит глава Check Point по мобильным устройствам Майкл Шаулов (Michael Shaulov).

Check Point выпустили бесплатный онлайн инструмент, позволяющий пользователям проверить, была ли скомпрометирована их учетная запись вредоносом Gooligan.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

